# Stuck Trunk, 05 Nissan Sentra



## Ryanmchatboy (Aug 24, 2014)

Hello everyone, I come to you today for help on how to remove a folding rear seat of an 05 Nissan Sentra; with out having trunk access.
I can't seem to find the bolts from the front required to remove the seat.
Something fell in the latch of the trunk as I was shutting it.


----------

